# Handelsgold cigars?



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

So as some of you may know, I'm in Israel right now...which is not exactly the cigar capital of the world (everyone here smokes hookah instead, and all of the cigar stores are in Tel Aviv, while I am in Haifa.) Anyway, the precious supply of smokes that I brought from home is dwindling, so in desperation I went out last night and bought a bunch of random machine-made cigars from the liquor stores in town. I bought a corona from a German brand called Handelsgold, and smoked it tonight. I was surprised- it's not bad. Started off a bit bitter, but quickly mellowed out and was actually quite enjoyable, with a good draw and a nice aroma. I tried to find out more information on the brand and didn't come up with much- apparently it was a big brand in the 1950's in Germany, is a Dutch style dry cigar and is made with either Sumatran or Brazilian tobacco, I'm not sure. Altogether, it was a good cigar and calmed my rising panic that I wouldn't be able to find a good cigar anywhere around my way. Has anyone ever tried a Handelsgold? Any info?


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

http://www.arnold-andre.info/en/company/index.html

http://www.arnold-andre.info/en/brands/index.html


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, If you know anyone that is coming thru the Air port, they have a very nice big walking humidor with alot of yummy stuff.


----------

